# 4-H and Kids



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

ok.. its been a long time since I was in 4h :roll: But I loved playing fluffy bunny. Where you see how many marshmallows you can stick in your mouth and still say fluffy bunny.

Not sure if this helps. Heck, I still like playing that! :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've never been in 4-H, so please excuse me if I'm waaaay off the bat here.

"Dry Land" (unmounted):
- Proper plaiting/braiding
- Nutrition
- Making a rope halter or bridle (this would be so much fun for a long meet!) - crafts like this are great for kids; you could get some plain wooden dandy brushes and have the kids paint them while lecturing on grooming, or something like that

Mounted:
- Obstacle courses - great for both horse and rider
- Doing balance things, like taking hands off the reins and stretch them up high, do ar circles, touch toes, etc
- Jumping without reins/stirrups/both
- Mounted games ( http://www.mounted-games.org/games/games.htm )



Hope I helped! Maybe? I'll post more later


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I've never been in 4-H, so please excuse me if I'm waaaay off the bat here.
> 
> "Dry Land" (unmounted):
> - Proper plaiting/braiding
> ...


Good advice


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for the ideas! I usually end up losing the meeting halfway through (talking, talking, more talking), so maybe I can get their minds on something fun!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Our group meets for study/education and for ride days. 
*
On ride days it has been popular to:*

- make trail/western riding patterns and pretend to be doing an actual class like at a show (leaders judge and give verbal feedback)..the kids really liked it. 

-run a western/english pleasure or equitation class, and have pairs of students practice judging the class and giving reasons (works better for the older kids to judge). Leaders can join in the class 

-we will be doing some trail riding this summer

*At our non-horse meetings we:*

-made reins
-are going to make jump standards
-made mounting blocks
-played bridle in a bag (we took apart bridles, put them in a back, and then timed the girls putting them back together)
-made board games to study nutrition, care, etc.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

before i took my daughter out of 4-h ridding lessons and started working her here on our farm, they we're doing opsiscal courses, mail box, opening rope gates, crossing over bridges. she did have a few people come in to talk about horse related thing's. although my daughter has learn't a lot more at home, there where to many young kids (who were not in the group running around and making it dangerus) i complained and nothing was done.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Well, being one leader against 13-20 kids is tough to begin with, so I encourage parents to come and participate (and help!) to keep the kids in line. Sometimes it doesn't work, and you will always have someone who gets too close to the "kicker", or is too busy chatting to pay attention and their horse spooks and off they go... But your going to have that anywhere you go - shows, playdays, ect. So, I guess it's just personal preference and whether or not your child is interested in 4-H. You do learn a lot in 4-H (usually, but there are some bad leaders out there I guess), but I have never pushed anyone to be in the group if they don't want to be


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

oops !! don't get me wrong !!! she had a lot of fun...it wasn't about the horses or the kids ridding them!! it's the parents who bring jonny to ride his horse then leave jonny's 3 little brothers there for us to watch while they go off shopping...this is going to be my daughter 3rd year in 4-h and having 3 kids, (my daughter is the only one in 4-h) it's either mom or dad's turn for a 4-h class, but never with the younger kids.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Oh, I totally understand! I can deal with the members (they always seem to be fairly responsible), but it is the siblings - excuse me, i'm not a babysitter! :wink: Sometimes I swear volunteers just get to have all the fun! 

Thanks for the input... I have a meeting on both Sat and Sun, so I'm going to apply some of these ideas and see if I can keep them focused for more than 1/2 an hour ;-) I'll let you guys know, and wish me luck!


----------



## sunners (May 24, 2008)

I'm currently in 4H and we switch things up each time.
If your focus is western, maybe try having a gymkhana day.

Set up two sets of poles, let all the kids go through them timed (if they're super beginning, even walking them will be fun. Some kids may jog, and your more advanced students may lope).
Keep a score board, and have simple prizes - cheap lead ropes, hoof picks, etc. 
You can make a day of it - barrels, poles, flag picking, keyhole


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

well i have never been in 4-H but you could have show them how to adjust their stirrups when your in the saddle.. this helps them on balance. 

Othere than that, you could teach them how to tie a noose knot..... never know when that will come in handy lol...


----------



## boonesar (Dec 3, 2007)

I would set up an obstical coarse in the arena that horses normally spook at. See the post in training bomb proofing going on right now. 

There are some good examples on www.youtube.com 

like setting up cones with ballons, plastic bags, drag a post, when every you think the kids and horses can handle at their level.

I think that would help the kids and horses when they go to the fair and come accross all the fans cheering in the stands with fans, umbrellas, kids with balloons, bells, whistles, horns blowing, keeping the kids safe.

I would start out very slowly. Then have them ride through


----------



## WalkTrotCanterGallop (Jun 15, 2008)

*4 H*

Their are so many things you can do. Games with the horses is fun like leading them through a obsticle course


----------

